# !!!! 2012 Doinker Catalog !!!!!



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I love my dish, I will have to check out the tactical stabilizer.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

The 2012 Pricing will fallow later this week…… Enjoy!!! Doink On!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Sorry some of the colors look a little yellow….this file was created for a Printer for our printed catalog


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Those Tacticals are awesome!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Awesome stuff Erick!!! Way to move the stabilizer industry forward!! I'm proud to be a part of such a innovative company!!


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

what is the price on the tactical stab?


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

Viper69 said:


> Those Tacticals are awesome!


X2... Been playing with one for a couple weeks testing it out.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Good looking layout.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Viper69 said:


> Those Tacticals are awesome!


Yes they are.


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

The 2012 line up looks great. I currently have an Elite Fatty Field Stab with dish conversion and a 10" dish hunter stab and love them. The A-bar and tactical stab have got my attention. 

What's ya'lls thoughts on the A-bar? Seems others have been trying out the "T-shaped" stabs as well. Must be something to it.

Also, am I understanding the pics right on the tactical stab? The one stab can convert to all the different configurations shown correct?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

MAG00 said:


> The 2012 line up looks great. I currently have an Elite Fatty Field Stab with dish conversion and a 10" dish hunter stab and love them. The A-bar and tactical stab have got my attention.
> 
> What's ya'lls thoughts on the A-bar? Seems others have been trying out the "T-shaped" stabs as well. Must be something to it.
> 
> Also, am I understanding the pics right on the tactical stab? The one stab can convert to all the different configurations shown correct?


I have not had a chance to try out the Abar. Would love to one day. But, you can only have soo many stabilizers......

You are correct about the Tactical. Here are a few, I hae tried.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Simpleiowaguy said:


> what is the price on the tactical stab?


We will have the prices posted in the next couple of days…… we are working on them now, we have like 200 items and like 15 different price sheet throughout the world. It all takes so much time but we wanted to share the catalog with the world so here it is


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Erick to many pages, you only need one. That one page would be for the Dish. What a stabilizer, can't get over how great it balances my Omen Pro. 

PS Have a Dreamseason EVO in the new skullcamo on order. Wait till you see what I have planned for the dish on this bow


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

ParkerBow said:


> Erick to many pages, you only need one. That one page would be for the Dish. What a stabilizer, can't get over how great it balances my Omen Pro.
> 
> PS Have a Dreamseason EVO in the new skullcamo on order. Wait till you see what I have planned for the dish on this bow


You know……I couldn't agree with you more, but we are a company that gives it our best to please all archers and with that every archer's tastes are a little different from one another, hence the huge size of the catalog this year  

Shoot Straight and Doink on!!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

That is one of the things that makes Doinker soo great. Not just trying to fill a niche (well, I think I spelled that righ...LOL). You guys have got stuff for everyone. And the CS and quality is ,,,,,well,,,,,,second to none. You guys keep up the great work and congrats on the new line.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

OMG, that tactical thing is simply awesome


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Erick hope you know I was just breaking your stones. New custom 10"dish and discount will be here soon


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

ParkerBow said:


> Erick hope you know I was just breaking your stones. New custom 10"dish and discount will be here soon


Breaking my stones…..do you know how long I have had that collection for! Looks like I will have to be sure to tell production to make your DISH really custom


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Erick

My new dish and QD will get done in PSE new skull camo to match my new DreamSeason EVO. Dish will be done just like my Omen Pro


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

ParkerBow said:


> Erick
> 
> My new dish and QD will get done in PSE new skull camo to match my new DreamSeason EVO. Dish will be done just like my Omen Pro



Never gets old..... I love this stabilizer!!!!!


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Tactical is sweet..A- Bar Fields Stabilizer is a winner also.Doinker alway pays attention too detail.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Still waiting on a few goodies for the Maxxis. But, I just gotta shoot it. So, I put the Tactical on and going to a indoor 3D shoot tonight. Man this thing looks good on a black bow!!


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

Doinkers rock! I want to check out the Elite Fatty Doinker with a small tactical as a sidebar on an all black bow!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

91bravo said:


> Doinkers rock! I want to check out the Elite Fatty Doinker with a small tactical as a sidebar on an all black bow!




Order them up bud


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Kind of hard to order anything without a price .


----------



## The Answer (Sep 25, 2010)

They can give you a price when you call. They are working on all the price sheets for all over the world and release them all at one time.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Sorry for the Delay on posting these


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

We had to make some revisions to the catalog so here is the Final correct version. We are super sorry for any confusion. We are unable to just Edit or Delete the previous posted catalog from this thread so here is the revised one.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

and more


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

and more


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I really do not know how you guys are going to improve on these. Great job!!


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

Great looking stuff, I love my dish but will be checking out the
tactical this year for my bhfs setup. So many options that's what 
makes doinker the best IMHO they have something for everyone 
and they are built top notch with great customer service and great
people.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

What a line-up!! Truly a set-up for everyone!! I absolutely love my Platinum set-up!! I am only using 2ozs on the front of my 33" Platinum main bar, so I'm going to be adding a GEN5 to the set-up!! Great job Erick and Team!!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yep. Something for everyone.


----------

